# Had a 585 Ultra, want another.



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

I had a 585 Ultra a couple years back and have been looking for another as of late. That bike seemed to be the ultimate for anything I've ridden in recent years for countless reasons. Am I better off on a 586 or is the ride different to where I should keep trying to locate a 585 in either stiffness?


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

I hear you, they were great bikes. That said the Parlee Z4 has almost identical geometry


----------

